# "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht



## Markomanne85 (14. April 2011)

Hello Leute,

Da dieses Jahr min. 1. wenn nicht 2-3 Angelkurzurlaube geplant sind will ich ANFANGEN den Welsen ein bischen nachzustellen. Wollte schon letzes Jahr damit beginnen doch fand ich leider keine Zeit dafür.

Rolle habe ich mir schon besorgt: eine Pann Slammer 760 ... sollte reichen |supergri ... 

Schnur ... habe ich noch 0 Ahnung!!!

Jetzt gehts an die Rute ... natürlich verstehe ich die Aussage von den meisten Wallerprofis: es gibt kein günstig oder teuer ... es gibt nur brauchbar und nicht brauchbar ... jedoch will ich keine 100€+ ausgeben für den Anfang ... es soll eine kombination aus halwegs günstig und trotzdem brauchbar sein.

ich stelle mir eine Rute zwischen 50-100€ vor, es wird vom Ufer aus gefischt, auf Teichen und Seen ... diese Modelle könnte ich mir preislich vorstellen ... was sagt ihr dazu?

Shimano Force Master AX CATFISH 3m 500g
Sänger UNI-CAT Pro-T Global Waller 3m 180-400g
UNI-CAT Destroyer 2 3m 150-420g
UNI-CAT Warlock 2 3m 100-400g

Bin ein kompletter neuling auf dem Gebiet ... danke für eure Hilfe

lg RR


----------



## thiax (14. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

bin auch absoluter waller-neuling und mir wurden folgende ruten empfohlen, welche auch sehr günstig sind. meine frage lautete ähnlich wie die deinige. gut und günstig, für den einstieg.

experten rieten zu folgendem:

Waller Kalle Dream Fish
Riverman Ultratip Wels (ABSOLUT günstig)
Rhino DF Big Fish

schnur schlagen die jungs um die 50er geflecht powerline von gigafish vor. preis-leistung stimmt da wohl.
für meinen hindernisfreien tümpel, werde ich mich allerdings zu einer schwächeren schnur entscheiden.


----------



## Markomanne85 (14. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Juhu ein Gleichgesinnter :vik:

Habe mal kurz ins net geschaut ... die Waller Kalle Dream Fish wurde angeblich nur bis 06/07 produziert ... bekommt man die nur gebraucht?
Riverman Ultratip Wels ... über diese Rute habe ich bis jetzt noch gar nichts gehört!
Rhino DF Big Fish ... hört man nur gutes über das Ding

lg RR


----------



## chxxstxxxx (14. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Mit der Riverman Ultratip Wels und DF Big Fish kann man bedenkenlos gezielt auf Waller gehen.


----------



## YakuzaInk (14. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Moin,

die waller kalle ruten heißen mittlerweile waller kralle... sind gute ruten von mantikor

die DF Bigfish kann ich auch empfehlen, sehr schöne rute wenn auch in stark strömenden gewässern teilweise zu weich...

zur Schnur, würde auch stärken von 0,45 - 0,55 empfehlen... neben gigafish solltet ihr euch auf jedenfall auch die schnüre von Climax angucken, die sind auch sehr gut und in einer sehr akzeptablen preisklasse..


----------



## thiax (14. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

kalles dreamfish ist wohl solch "kultrute", die teuren modellen in nichts nachsteht.
ich gpersönlich habe mich für die ultratip entschieden, da sie in dem preissegment ungeschlagen ist. 26€ bei askari


----------



## Markomanne85 (14. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

WWOOOWWWW *staun* die Riverman Ultratip Wels kostet nur 27€ ... Spass oder ... also das haut mein Preis/Leistungs-denken komplett zusammen
Extrem viele "Profis" schreiben das es nur Ruten ab 150-250-300€ machen und dann findet man eine Rute, wohlgemerkt für den größten Europäischen Süsswasserfisch um einen Nasenrammel ... um das Gelb bekommt man nicht einmal eine Stange Zigaretten ... unglaublich!!!

Gibt es trotzdem irgend etwas negatives über diese Rute zu berichten?


----------



## thiax (14. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

also grundsätzlich gab es bei der "bekanntgabe" der günstigen rute in einer wallercommunity das übliche gestöhne.

"billig kaufst 2mal" "kann nichts taugen" usw.

nach paar tests von paar jungs schnitt sie vergelichsweise gut ab und bei dem preis halt ungeschlagen.
irgendwo wurde wohl auch ein 2,2+ damit gefangen, ich müsste aber nochmal recherchieren, ob ich da jetzt nicht etwas verwechsle


----------



## kati48268 (14. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Habe die auch seit kurzem. Ist megarobust, zur Not auch geeignet, um den Bewuchs der Uferböschung platt zu machen od. gereizte Jungbullen auf Distanz zu halten. Erkenne nix nachteiliges an dem Prügel.
Gefischt erst einmal, leider ohne Drill, darum kann ich dazu wenig sagen.
Weiß jedoch, dass einige Wallerfreaks die nutzen, es aber ungern an die große Glocke hängen, weil von Askari und nicht von Schicki-Micki.


----------



## Conchoolio (14. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Ich kann auch noch wärmstens die YAD EXCELLENT BIG FISH emfehlen. Für unter 100€ bekommt man ne Rute in der man in der leichten Version in Deutchland bestens aufgehoben ist. Mit der Schweren (wg absolut untertrieben) habe ich schon Steine von einem Kilo über Kopf ausgeworfen  Allerdings gebe ich da keine Garantie mehr ob es nicht doch irgendwann mal krach macht.


----------



## thiax (14. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

zur ultratip nochmal.. ich habe mich vertan. der fisch war sogar über 2,30

ich zitiere:



> die ruten wurden bei uns beim wallercup 2008 vom askari- team gefischt, der groesste
> 
> fisch war 232 cm: 3. platz in der einzelwertung und gute 90 kilo schwer!!!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (14. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Die Ultratip Wels ist ein Glasfaserstock und nur mit roher Gewalt zu zerstören. Nachteil ist halt das sie sich nicht wirklich zum Abspannen auf größere Entfernungen eignet, weil sie relativ weich ist.


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (14. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Wenn du nicht viel ausgeben willst würde ich dir die Team Waller von Mantikor ans Herzlegen. Die bekommst du für etwa 60 Eurochen und dafür ne tolle Rute.

Schau dir mal das an die kommt die auch.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oThPgLVN0Yo

Rolle von dir passt schon wenns nicht extrem Weit raus geht.

Schnur für kleines Geld??? Dann am besten die von Climax in 0,60mm oder 0,75mm. Keine Sorge hört sich brutal an aber fällt dünn aus. Mein 0,58mm Mantikor Cutline ist dicker als die 0,75mm Climax. 100m kosten etwa 10 Euro!!

Gruss Jonas

Wallerteam Rhein Main


----------



## chxxstxxxx (14. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Auf das Gewichte hochheben is doch gesch***en. Wallertauglich und günstig ist die Riverman Ultratip Wels und die Jenzi Baitmaster Glass.


----------



## Jerk Meister (14. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

moin

Rute: die Riverman Ultratip Wels finde ich sehr gut 
führ den anfang, die ist aber viel zu weich 
zu spannen.Preis unschlagbar
ich habe sie auch am anfang  gefischt und
damit welse bis 1,90m gefangen

Schnur: gigafish gutes preisleistung verhältnis


----------



## Markomanne85 (15. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Guten Morgen die Herren,

danke für die hohe beteiligung!

@ Riverman Ultratip-Profis: Wenn ich mir die Bilder im Net so ansehe fällt mir auf das der Kork am Griffstück extrem dunkel ist und glänzt. Ist das nur ein Korkimitat?
Sehe ich das richtig das die Ringe keine Einlage haben?
Bin trotzdem sehr überrascht das so viele Leute von so einer günstigen Rute überzeugt sind ... unglaublich!!!

@ Jerk Meister ... was genau ist spannen???

@all ... dh. meine 4 Wallerruten die ich am Anfang gepostet habe sind komplett zu vergessen? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den genannten Ruten?

lg & einen ruhigen Freitag |rolleyes


----------



## Bassey (15. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*



Conchoolio schrieb:


> Ich kann auch noch wärmstens die YAD EXCELLENT BIG FISH emfehlen. Für unter 100€ bekommt man ne Rute in der man in der leichten Version in Deutchland bestens aufgehoben ist. Mit der Schweren (wg absolut untertrieben) habe ich schon Steine von einem Kilo über Kopf ausgeworfen  Allerdings gebe ich da keine Garantie mehr ob es nicht doch irgendwann mal krach macht.



Lustigerweise hatte ich ihm genau diese am Telefon empfohlen, aber das WG kann man meiner Meinung nach im Geiste verdoppeln


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (15. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*



christian36 schrieb:


> Auf das Gewichte hochheben is doch gesch***en. Wallertauglich und günstig ist die Riverman Ultratip Wels und die Jenzi Baitmaster Glass.




He du Schlauberger. Musst du alles komentieren. Das ist eine Top Rute. Mantikor haben zwar ein kleines Programm aber die Sachen die sie michen machen sie richtig. Ausgenommen ihre Haken. 

Baitmaster fische ich selber vom Boot aus tolle Rute. Von Riverman und Co lasse ich die Finger.

Selber fische ich zum Ansitzen die Ehmanns Urian Team aber die ist dann sicher wieder Hart christian36. 

Gruss Jonas

Wallerteam Rhein Main


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (15. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*



Markomanne85 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen die Herren,
> 
> danke für die hohe beteiligung!
> 
> ...




Es gibt heute kaum noch Wallerruten die man komplett vergessen kann. #g

Wenn du von Namenhaften Herstellern kaufst kannst du wenig falsch machen. Nimm die Ruten am besten in die Hand und schau ob sie dir liegen!!


----------



## maggi86 (15. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Hi zusammen,
In dem wallercomunity bin ich auch, noch.

@Markomanne,

Kauf sie dir, wenn sie bruch geht hast nicht viel verloren, ausserdem sieht es mit 2++ wallern fangen nicht so einfach aus, ausser du gehst nach italien/spanien.
Ich hab die rhino black cat in 3m, kostete ~ 120€, hab mir dann noch als 2trute eine von Deltafishing gekauft, die steht der blackcat in nichts nach, ist sogar noch etwas besser, würde ich sagen.
Die Penn 760 hab ich auch, mach ne gute 0,45mm drauf, die hält alles.
Bei der schnur würde ich aber nicht sparen, sonst schei.. es dich an. Schau das du minimum 200m schnur drauf bekommst, alternativ kann ich dir die longbow90 ans herz legen, top rolle um 60€. Da hast auch mal 250m platz.

Gruss Markus


----------



## kati48268 (15. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*



Markomanne85 schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich mir die Bilder im Net so ansehe fällt mir auf das der Kork am Griffstück extrem dunkel ist und glänzt. Ist das nur ein Korkimitat?
> Sehe ich das richtig das die Ringe keine Einlage haben?
> Bin trotzdem sehr überrascht das so viele Leute von so einer günstigen Rute überzeugt sind ... unglaublich!!!


Der Griff ist dick lackiert, also glatt. Ob das wirklich Kork darunter ist, keine Ahnung, eh wurscht, da lackiert.
Einen Korkgriff finde ich auch schöner, aber... 25Flocken! Was will man da noch das Wunschkonzert anstimmen?

Die Ringe haben keine Einlagen, sind Metallringe, sehr robust, und schön viele. 
Bedenken, dass Geflochtene sich einschneidet habe ich nicht.

Insgesamt ist die Rute schon ansehlich, wenn jemand überhaupt Wert auf sowas legt. Mir kam es auf Robustheit & Eignung an, und das erfüllt der Knüppel, egal was drauf steht. Ist nicht nur meine Beurteilung, sondern mehrere versierte Welsfreaks bestätigten mir das, ...wenn auch teilweise etwas verlegen, denn es steht ja 'Rivermann' drauf, stammt von 'Askari' und für manche ist es ein Imageproblem, wenn 'Tackle' ohne Hypothek aufs Haus zu erwerben ist.

Und ob die für Spann-Montagen zu weich ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich sie in dieser Form noch nicht gefischt habe; gibt ja auch zig andere Möglichkeiten auf Waller anzusitzen.

Glasfaser hat natürlich andere Eigenschaften als Kohlefaser, aber die kommen mir (unter anderem, aber nicht nur) bei Welsruten durchaus entgegen.

Viele, viele Infos zum Wallerfischen; Montagen, Köder, undundund findest du hier.


----------



## nostradamus (15. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Hallo,

in meinen augen würde ich dir nur die (in der Preisklasse):

Rhino Big Fisch
oder
Mantikor/Waller Kalle/Kralle

ruten empfehlen zumal die Rhino noch im abverkauf istund nur noch ca. 60 bis 70 euro kostet!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (15. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*



Cathunter Jonas schrieb:


> He du Schlauberger. Musst du alles komentieren. Das ist eine Top Rute. Mantikor haben zwar ein kleines Programm aber die Sachen die sie michen machen sie richtig. Ausgenommen ihre Haken.


Und die Spinnmatte bei der die Ringe rosten. Und die geschlitzte U-Pose bei der die Plastikröhrchen ständig ausbrechen und bei der man nichtmal ein Mantikor-Vorfach in den Schlitz legen kann. 



> Baitmaster fische ich selber vom Boot aus tolle Rute. Von Riverman und Co lasse ich die Finger.


Die Silverman Ultratip Wels ist zu 100% Wallertauglich.



> Selber fische ich zum Ansitzen die Ehmanns Urian Team aber die ist dann sicher wieder Hart christian36.


Unter Umständen schon, ja. Aber frag lieber Jerkmeister; der hat beim Spinnfischen ständig Bisse von 170cm+ Wallern. Das Gewichte hochheben ist zwar nett anzusehen, aber fern jeder Realität.


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (16. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Die Matte kenne ich nicht. Die U-Posen sind Weltklasse. Gibt keine bessern auf dem Markt und Rigline passt locker rein. Vielleicht montierst du die einfach falsch :q. Naja egal!!! 

Mein bekannter Kalle mehr Waller gefangen hat als sonst einer ihr am Board. Denke das er mit seiner Erfahrung ein besseres Produkt endwickelt wie das Askari Team!!!

Du hast deine Meinung und ich meine!!

Die Urian nehme ich zu Ansitzen und nicht zum Spinnfischen!! Spinrute ist die Mantikor Aramid in 2,70m und die Ringe rosten noch nicht #h


----------



## chxxstxxxx (16. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*



Cathunter Jonas schrieb:


> Die Matte kenne ich nicht. Die U-Posen sind Weltklasse. Gibt keine bessern auf dem Markt und Rigline passt locker rein. Vielleicht montierst du die einfach falsch


Die 96 und 144kg Rigline passen nicht in den Schlitz rein und die eingeschnittenen Plastikröhrchen brechen ohne größere Gewalteinwirkung raus; das liegt daran das sie nur wenige CM eingeklebt sind.



> Mein bekannter Kalle mehr Waller gefangen hat als sonst einer ihr am Board. Denke das er mit seiner Erfahrung ein besseres Produkt endwickelt wie das Askari Team!!!


Was er entwickelt und Mosella produziert sind unterschiedliche Themen. Ich denke da nur mal an den Z-Hook der komplett falsch zusammengelötet war. Fakt ist nach wie vor das die Ultratip Wels eine unkaputtbare Wallerrute ist.



> Die Urian nehme ich zu Ansitzen und nicht zum Spinnfischen!! Spinrute ist die Mantikor Aramid in 2,70m und die Ringe rosten noch nicht


Die Urian wäre mir persönlich zu steif zum Ansitzen, weil ich durch einen Unfall Probleme mit dem Rücken habe und das bei einer Rute die Ringe nicht rosten ist kein herausragendes Merkmal, sondern selbstverständlich.


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (17. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Die 96kg Rigline passt locker rein!! Fische immer damit!! 0 Problem!! Die 144kg würde ich eh nicht einsetzen!! Viel zu dick un unnötig weil die 96kg überall genug reserve hat!!

Sage nicht das die Askari Rute unbrauchbar ist. Sage das ich nicht von Askari halte!!!

Und das mit den Ringen war Spass. Fujiringe an meiner Rute Weltklasse und viel mehr geht nicht. Die Verarbeitung der Urian lässt keine Wünsche offen!!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Die Aramid Spin hat keine Fujiringe und die 96kg Rigline passt nicht in den Schlitz der 100g U-Pose. Grad ausprobiert.


----------



## Lorenz (17. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*



christian36 schrieb:


> ...und die 96kg Rigline passt nicht in den Schlitz der 100g U-Pose.


Vielleicht haben die verschiedene Schlitzdurchmesser.Ich hab ein paar Unicatteile,bei den kleinen war das Röhrchen größer als bei den großen,bei letzteren ging deren eigenes Vorfach nur mit Ködernadel durch...traurig sowas #d#d#d


----------



## nostradamus (17. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

warum ist sowas traurig? ich finde sowas gut, da man sieht, dass produkte kontinuierlich weiter entwickelt werden. 

|wavey:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Es ist dahingehend traurig das nichtmal die Komponenten des Zielfischprogramms eines Herstellers miteinander kompatibel sind. Das hat nichts mit weiterentwickeln zu tun, sondern zeugt einfach davon das die Teile nicht geprüft werden.


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (18. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*



christian36 schrieb:


> Die Aramid Spin hat keine Fujiringe und die 96kg Rigline passt nicht in den Schlitz der 100g U-Pose. Grad ausprobiert.




Die Aramid hat keine Fujiringe aber wir habe von meiner Urian Team gesprochen!! :q

Die 96kg Rigline passt durch alle geschlitzen U-Posen von Mantikor. Fische so nur. Wenn du es nicht glaubst mache ich gerne Fotos für dich :vik:


----------



## Markomanne85 (18. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Hello Leute,

bei den letzten 5-6 Posts verstehe ich nur Bahnhof 

Ich habe mich mal bei einem Angelladen bei mir in der Nähe erkundigt und die haben folgende zwei Ruten im Sortiment:

Mantikor Team Waller (rund 70€)
Rhino Black-CAT Passion (rund 80€)

die werde ich mir heute, sofern ich Zeit finde, ansehen. mir wäre es nämlich sehr recht die Ruten vorher mal in der Hand gehabt zu haben bevor ich mir 2 Stück davon kaufe.


----------



## Markomanne85 (18. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Mantikor Team Waller @ youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cC1jBcZQYKs


----------



## Markomanne85 (18. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

da es extrem viele gute Meinungen über die Rhino DF Big Fish gibt ist diese Rute natürlich auch noch im Rennen ... nur bekomme ich diese Rute mit sicherheit nicht bei einem Tacklepartner in meiner Nähe (Wien). Wo würdet ihr diese Rute im Net bestellen?


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (18. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*



Markomanne85 schrieb:


> Hello Leute,
> 
> bei den letzten 5-6 Posts verstehe ich nur Bahnhof
> 
> ...




Für mich ganz klar die Team Waller. Sorry sind vom Thema abgekommen!! #6

Gruss Jonas

Wallerteam Rhein Main


----------



## Markomanne85 (18. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

@ "Abschweifer-gang" ... kein Problem, ich kenn das wenn man in fahrt ist #6

ich fahr heute mal zu dem Laden und schau mir die zwei Prügel an!

bis morgen |wavey:


----------



## robdasilva (18. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Ich kann dir den CS-Angelshop empfehlen. Günstige Einsteigersets so im die 200€.

Rute: Rhino Df Big Fish 285cm
Rolle: Penn 950 SSM
Schnur: Leitner oder die CS

Waren gerade am Po da wird diese Combo als Leihgerät verwendet also absolut Wallertauglich und tausendfach bewährt.
Für mich gibt's nicht besseres für den Einstieg.

Gruß Rob


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Alternativ die hier: http://www.the-tackle-store.de/store/index.php/cPath/468 wobei Du auch mit dem Set von CS-Angelshot nichts falsch machst.


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (18. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Der CS-Angelshop bzw Steffen ist Werbepartner von uns. Die Sets sind sehr gut vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis!!! Dachte nur das nur ne Rute und Schnur gesucht wird. Steffens Shop ist Spitze. Da bekommt man fast alles was man brauchte und geliefert wird sehr schnell und zuverlässig!!! #6


----------



## Stefan1503 (19. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Hallo!

Hänge mich jetzt mal einfach in den Post. Ich möchte eine Rhino DF Bigfish kaufen. Aber welche Länge könnt Ihr mir empfehlen. 2.85 oder 3.00 m? Oder sind die 15 cm eigentlich egal? Ich bin ein Waller Neuling und bei soviel Informationen in den div. Foren verliert man (ich) leider den Überblick. Ich werde vom Ufer aus angeln. Als Rolle verwende ich eine Penn Sargus 6000.

Danke für die Hilfe!
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Bassey (19. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Wenn du mit U-Pose fischst sind die Vorfächer lang, also sollte es die 300er sein, ich bevorzuge für´s Uferfischen Ruten mit 3,20...


----------



## omnimc (19. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

länger ist immer gut.


----------



## Markomanne85 (19. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Morgen die Herrn,

Rute & Rolle sind fix.
Rolle: Penn Slammer 760, eines dieser robusten Teilchen hatte ich ja schon und wollte einfach 2 baugleiche Rollen für meine 2 neuen Ruten haben ... 
Rute: Mantikor Team Waller ... warum? ... ganz einfach: Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als Ruten im Net zu bestellen und dann nicht zufrieden zu sein. Ich will meine Ruten zumindestens einmal in der Hand gehabt haben. Nach ca 2 Stunden "fachsimpeln" mit meinem Verkäufern und rund 5 weiteren Kunden von Ihm (war eine nette und informative Runde #6) stand mein Entschluss fest ... es wird die Team Waller in 3m. Da ich zwei Stecken genommen habe machte er mir auch noch gleich einen guten Preis.

Trotzdem danke für all eure Tipps. Falls diese Rute (was ich nicht glaube oder hoffe) doch mal Probleme macht, berichte ich euch natürlich umgehend davon!

Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die frage nach einer Schnur: was haltet ihr von den Schnüren von Deltafishing?


----------



## robdasilva (19. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Gut und günstig Gigafish oder Climax. Ich Fische Leitner Super Cat.

Gruß Rob


----------



## Markomanne85 (19. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

dh. zb eine Gigafish Powerline 0,5mm würde passen?


----------



## robdasilva (19. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Ja wäre in Ordnung.


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (19. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Ist ok wobei ich die Climax vorziehen würde #h


----------



## Markomanne85 (19. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

könnt ihr mir auch sagen woher ich die "günstig-reibungslos" bekomme?


----------



## robdasilva (19. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Die Gigafish kannst direkt bei Gigafish bestellen ( Onlineshop) haben auch super Vorfachmaterial das verwende ich auch.


----------



## Markomanne85 (19. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

da wären wir schon beim nächsten Thema #h

Welche Montagen könnt ihr mir als Anfänger empfehlen? Mir persönlich ist es eigentlich wurscht ob ich mit Köfisch, Wurm, Pellets usw. fische ... was ist eine fängige Methode, was ist ein fängiger Köder, welches Material würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Wie schon gesagt, gefischt wird in Teichen und kleinen Seen ohne Möglichkeit den Köder mit einem Boot auszubringen!

Freue mich über jeden noch so kleinen Tipp!

lg RR


----------



## nostradamus (19. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

hallo,

bei dem vorfachmaterial gibt es zwei unterschiedliche meinungen. die einen sagen es ist gut und die anderen wie ich z.b. sagen, dass man es nicht nehmen soll.

liebe grüße


----------



## robdasilva (19. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Ich habe das Mantikor und das Gigafish in Verwendung bisher keinen Unterschied außer im Preis festgestellt.
Ich jetzt fast nur noch das Hardmono von Asari.

Montagen für See sag ich mal, Boje, Knochen.
Ausbringen mit 2-Rutentechnik.

Schau mal ins Wallerforum da sind diese Montagen beschrieben.

Gruß Rob


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Das von Asari ist Fluorocarbon und kein Hardmono. Nur mal so btw.


----------



## robdasilva (19. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Ist aber ein Super Vorfachmaterial, hab bei Kai das Set einschl. Hülsen und Quetschzange gekauft Top.


----------



## kupi1985 (19. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Kann dir nur die WFT Never Crak 2,7m ans herz legen 250-1000g WG also brauchst schon einiges zum werfen deiner U-Posen Montage.
ansonsten ist die rute echt gut.kosten ca 50€
zur rolle kann ich dir auch sagen nimm die shimano D 12000 US Baitrunner ein super teil liegt zwar bei 130€ aber ehrlich gesagt hammer teil und sehr robust.
vielen welsangler sind andere günstigerer rollen abgebrochen du musst ja mit allem rechnen kanst ja nicht sagen ich gehe jetzt auf kleine welse angeln.

gruß kupi#h


----------



## Bassey (19. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Die Powerline in Gelb 53 ist sehr abriebsfest...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*



robdasilva schrieb:


> Ist aber ein Super Vorfachmaterial, hab bei Kai das Set einschl. Hülsen und Quetschzange gekauft Top.


Kann ich bestätigen. Ich verwende es seit einigen Jahren als bevorzugtes Vorfachmaterial.


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (19. April 2011)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Climax gibts bei Ebay!! Auch das Vorfach ist nicht schlecht wobei ich lieber Rigline von Mantikor fische. 

Montagen für den See richtet auch etwas nach der gegebenheit Unterwasser!! Mit einem Knochen macht man selten was Falsch!! Problem bei der Montage ist nur das man schwerer der Anschlag setzen kann!! 

Wenn du ein Boot verwenden darfst Boje oder an überhängenden Bäumen anbinden!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. April 2012)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Hier war ja schon einige Male von der* Riverman Ultratip Wels* die Rede. Die ist ja ziemlich dicht beringt, vom Bild her habe ich den Eindruck, dass die Rute eher für Multi ausgelegt ist. Fischt die jemand mit Stationär?


----------



## Firma Schneider (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Guten Tag zusammen und viele Grüße an alle Begeisterten!
Ich werde nicht auf andere Tacklefreaks und Tacklefetischisten und nein das sind wir doch alle irgendwie, eingehen.
Ich finde es aber Schade das eine klar gestellte Frage in vollkommen andere Richtungen ausartet!
Auch wenn das Thema schon sehr alt ist, werde ich mein Senf noch los werden.
Für jeden der über die Riverman Ultratip Wels schifft.
Ich verstehe es... so günstig konnte man ja damals nix vernünftiges bekommen! War auch mein Gedanke und der nächste Gedanke war... mein Gott, dann sind halt 30€ futsch! Nach dem die Rute dann 6 Monate im Keller stand, kam Sie aber doch zum Einsatz und und und Sie lebt noch heute|kopfkrat...
Hat inzwischen mehr als 50 Waller gesehen (in Größen von 50-210cm) und steht da wie am ersten Tag:vik:
In der Zwischenzeit sind bei meinen Spezln 2 Ruten gebrochen und nicht durch Fische sondern wie bei vielen von uns allen, beim Transport. Ein hoch auf die Kohlefasertechnick. Und das passiert mit der Riverman nicht. Die lag schon gekrümmt im Auto mit Tackle drüber , ohne Schaden.
Zu den Eigenschaften kann man sagen, dass die Rute weich und für das weite Anspannen nicht ideal ist aber auch das macht sie mit. Die Ringen, wie beschrieben sind komplett aus Metall (rosten bei mir immer noch nicht) und in den Rollenhalter bekommt man alles gespannt was man will:q Viele is senden jetzt was ich meine#h
Fischen kann man sie mit Multi- oder Stationärrollen. Wobei ich persönlich ein Stationärrolle an dieser Rute bevorzuge.
Für jeden Anfänger ein absolutes Goldstück. Die neue Variante ist jetzt von Kogha aus dem selben Haus, hat eine andere Farbe und ein anderen Griff. Ansonsten is es der selbe Stecken. Den ich in einem namenhaften Wallercamp  in die Hand nehmen durfte. 
Für alle Einsteiger, die nicht mit dem großen Geld ausgestattet sind aber taugliches Tackle verwenden wollen, dort seit ihr richtig!
Beim Thema Rolle und Schnur sind die bekannten Namen alle genannt und machen auch so Sinn. Hier sollte man nicht am falschen Fleck sparen und lieber ein paar Tage sparen. Alles andere kann einen den Fisch kosten und noch schlimmer, es möchte doch niemand von uns das ein Fisch mit ein paar Meter Schnur sein Leben verbringen muss!
So jetzt warten wir noch 3Monate und dann können wir alle wieder der schönsten Nebensache der Welt nach gehen.

Petri an alle :vik:


----------



## Doanafischer (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*



Firma Schneider schrieb:


> Für jeden der über die Riverman Ultratip Wels schifft.
> Ich verstehe es...



Wirklich ?

:q:q:q


Sorry, ging grad ned anders...|wavey:


----------



## Firma Schneider (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: "günstiges" Wallertackle gesucht*

Na klar#h


----------

